# Java Übungsbuch



## MinaM (2. Juli 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,

kennt vielleicht jemand ein gutes Javabuch (in deutscher Sprache) das nur 
Übungsaufgaben mit Lösungen enthält?

Bin für jede Empfehlung sehr dankbar.
lg 
Mina


----------



## teppi (2. Juli 2005)

Also ich hab hier das "Übungsbuch Java" vom bhv Verlag ..

ISBN 3-8266-9386-8

Aber das ist wirklich nur für Einsteiger geeignet.


----------



## MinaM (3. Juli 2005)

Vielen lieben dank Teppy!

lg
mina


----------



## detune (3. Juli 2005)

Hi,

 ein gutes openbook ist auch hier zu finden:

http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/php4/

 außerdem könnte ich dir das buch Krüger   Programming for Java Students
 auch empfehlen


 Greetz

 Detz


----------

